
Ask HN: When is a personal project more? - marsrover
I have a personal project I&#x27;ve worked on for a few months and I wonder what stops me from adding it on my LinkedIn as a job and putting myself as CEO&#x2F;Owner (or something to that effect).<p>What differentiates a personal project from something more?  If I go obtain an LLC, is it ok to then put it under experience?  Does I have to make money off of it?  There are many startups in the red.<p>It seems to me that it would <i>greatly</i> benefit me to start an LLC and put all of my personal projects under it.  Is this ok to do?  Why do more not do it?<p>If all this is ok, can the company&#x27;s inception be pinpointed at the beginning of a personal project?  Or can the company only begin at the inception of the LLC?<p>I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m asking the right questions but I hope I get the general idea across.  Anything else you think I ought to know, please add.
======
sharemywin
A project is a project.

~~~
marsrover
Can you elaborate?

~~~
sharemywin
sure in an interview I just talk about the projects I've worked on irrelevant
of the position. Also, FYI down play the business aspects of the CEO job if
you want a technical job. They only really care about your tech skills for dev
positions.

